# Coagulation and flocculation



## احمد محمد هشام (2 يونيو 2011)

http://ocw.tudelft.nl/fileadmin/ocw/courses/DrinkingWaterTreatment1/res00061/embedded/!434620436f6167756c6174696f6e2d666c6f6363756c6174696f6e.pdf


----------



## سعد الدرمك (24 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------

